# Quoting people from neighboring boards



## Scott Bushey (Mar 2, 2005)

Everyone is guilty of this. We need to remember to NOT place posts and quotes from other online communities without the consent from the person being quoted. Recently, someone in fact did just this. It was brought to the administration and the post deleted. Truth be told, even the administration was involved in this thread. We need to be careful. Everyone needs to police the threads so that the name of Christ is not blemished by our still remaining sinful nature. 

1Pe 5:8 Be sensible, watch, because your adversary the Devil walks about as a roaring lion seeking someone he may devour;


----------



## john_Mark (Mar 2, 2005)

Scott, 

Does this also apply to published works such as books, papers, websites, etc.? Why/why not?

[Edited on 3-2-2005 by john_Mark]


----------



## Scott Bushey (Mar 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by john_Mark_
> Scott,
> 
> Does this also apply to published works such as books, papers, websites, etc.? Why/why not?
> ...



Mark,
Not necessarily. What we are referring to are actual dialogs between two individuals being carried over from one community to the next.


----------



## john_Mark (Mar 2, 2005)

*Thanks Scott. Sorry though*

Scott, 

I looked at my post again and may have come across short with you. If I did, I apologize. I was pressed for time and just type out my question abruptly. 

Thank you for answering my question. Is it okay to quote a thread from another board that doesn't not involve bringing the dialogue here? Maybe for illustration purposes or something?


----------



## Scott Bushey (Mar 3, 2005)

Mark,
No prob, it's all good.
If it is a quote from a discussion you were involved in, permission should be sought before cutting and pasting it here in our forum.

[Edited on 3-3-2005 by Scott Bushey]


----------

